# Lifestyles & Discussion > Science & Technology >  How did the moon come into existence?

## Ronin Truth

Mod note: The original title of: "If the Moon is hollow and rings like a bell, how did nature create that?" was changed as it implies a truth that is not proven.

https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...ed=0CE8Q1QIoAg

Inquiring minds want to know.

----------


## Natural Citizen

I'm not clicking your google link, Ronin, but what draws your interest in the phenomenon?

I have a nice shot of a crater with a huge hole in the middle. It's a bigun' too. No bottom apparent. It's a hundred gigs, though, so I can't very well attach it here. Heh...

----------


## jllundqu

Wut?  Like..... are you serious?  You think the moon is hollow?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Wut?  Like..... are you serious?  You think the moon is hollow?


Could be a giant air bubble in the green cheese, I suppose...

----------


## jllundqu

So scientists can calculate the gravitational field of the moon, based on mass, and you would argue that the moon is hollow but still has a gravitational signature equal to its current spherical shape based on what?  A REALLY REALLY REALLY DENSE Crust?   lmao

----------


## Ronin Truth

> Wut? Like..... are you serious? You think the moon is hollow?


That's what NASA said.   Look it up. Or just click the OP Google link.

One experiment often invalidates a thousand theories.

----------


## Suzanimal

https://www.google.com/webhp?sourcei...%20of%20cheese

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Wut?  Like..... are you serious?  You think the moon is hollow?


It does actually ring like a bell. Which opens up for a few possibilities as to why.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> https://www.google.com/webhp?sourcei...%20of%20cheese


OH NO, not the old moon cheese Google link bomb!!!!! ARRRRRGH!

----------


## Ronin Truth

> It does actually ring like a bell. Which opens up for a few possibilities as to why.


Thank you.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> Could be a giant air bubble in the green cheese, I suppose...


A giant gray lunar rat, I suppose.

----------


## thoughtomator

When the Elder Race set up the Solar System, they put the moon in place to stabilize the Earth's climate and protect it from asteroid strikes. Then they put their command HQ in the very center of the Moon to monitor us throughout the eons, until the human population exploded to the point where it would be economically feasible to harvest our brainwaves to fuel the multiverse portal through which they could invade the universe of the Gal'Rath and subjugate their mortal enemies for all time.

Duh. How do you not know these things?

----------


## jllundqu

> It does actually ring like a bell. Which opens up for a few possibilities as to why.





> On Earth, vibrations from quakes usually die away in only half a minute. The reason has to do with chemical weathering, Neal explains: "Water weakens stone, expanding the structure of different minerals. When energy propagates across such a compressible structure, it acts like a foam sponge--it deadens the vibrations." Even the biggest earthquakes stop shaking in less than 2 minutes.
> 
> 
> The moon, however, is dry, cool and mostly rigid, like a chunk of stone or iron. So moonquakes set it vibrating like a tuning fork. Even if a moonquake isn't intense, "it just keeps going and going," Neal says. And for a lunar habitat, that persistence could be more significant than a moonquake's magnitude.


What's so complicated?

----------


## Ronin Truth

> When the Elder Race set up the Solar System, they put the moon in place to stabilize the Earth's climate and protect it from asteroid strikes. Then they put their command HQ in the very center of the Moon to monitor us throughout the eons, until the human population exploded to the point where it would be economically feasible to harvest our brainwaves to fuel the multiverse portal through which they could invade the universe of the Gal'Rath and subjugate their mortal enemies for all time.
> 
> Duh. How do you not know these things?


 I read lots of stuff.




> *SPACESHIP? MOON?* 
> *Have you ever seen a spaceship when you were out for an evening stroll? You may think not, but you may be wrong. 
> It's just possible that the moon is a spaceship. Don Wilson, author of the best-selling book, Our Mysterious Spaceship Moon, thinks so, and so do some scientists in the Soviet Union.
> 
> Two members of the Soviet Academy of Sciences have recently come up with the theory that the moon is a huge, hollowed-out planetoid that was sent into orbit around our world billions of years ago. They believe that the moon was hollowed out artificially, which means that it was done by some intelligence.
> *
> Another Russian scientist, who has studied the moons of Mars, thinks that they, too, are hollow, and that they might be space stations. It seems that the Soviets came to this startling conclusion because the dark part of the moons, which we can't see from earth, is filled with oceans of metallic rock. This hard metal is corrosion-resistant titanium, and we use it in the manufacture of supersonic jets and spacecraft here on earth.
> 
> Several American studies tend to agree with the Russian theory that the moon is hollow and that it became so by active interference on the part of some unknown aliens. Unusual activity has been noted on the moon for at least 100 years. NASA admitted recently that a mysterious force on the moon had caused a remote-controlled scientific station set up by astronauts to behave in an unexpected manner.
> ...


http://users.belgacom.net/gc674645/grave/moon.htm

----------


## thoughtomator

> I read lots of stuff.
> 
> http://users.belgacom.net/gc674645/grave/moon.htm


Perhaps you should read some about Nikolai Tesla. Then you wouldn't have to post a thread about a phenomenon he explained a hundred years ago.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> Perhaps you should read some about Nikolai Tesla. Then you wouldn't have to post a thread about a phenomenon he explained a hundred years ago.


I've read some Tesla, but not about that.  How would Tesla know?  Did the ETs tell him?  Do you have a relevant link?

----------


## Ronin Truth

> What's so complicated?


If the standard moon creation theory is true, how did the hollow happen?  The moon is way too small for a liquid center.

----------


## Ronin Truth

http://www.teslauniverse.com/pdf/art...9320709-01.pdf

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> If the standard moon creation theory is true, how did the hollow happen?*  The moon is way too small for a liquid center.*


according to whom?

----------


## Ronin Truth

> according to whom?


According to mem.  A liquid center would very strongly dampen down the ringing.

----------


## Ronin Truth

http://www.whobuiltthemoon.com/the-m...al-planet.html

----------


## Ronin Truth

> *Hollow Moon*
> 
> 
> 
> There are countless indications that the Moon is hollow, and it is acknowledged that the core is far less dense than the outer layers. Some scientists say it may even have no core at all. NASA scientist, Dr Gordon MacDonald, said in the early 1960s that _‘it would seem that the Moon is more like a hollow than a homogeneous sphere’._ He surmised that the data must have been wrong – but it wasn’t. MacDonald was right the first time. Dr Sean C Solomon of the Massachusetts Institute of Technology said the Lunar Orbiter experiments had vastly improved knowledge of the Moon’s gravitational field and indicated the ‘frightening possibility that the Moon might be hollow’. Cosmologist, Carl Sagan, made the point that _‘a natural satellite cannot be a hollow object’._
> 
> The Moon has only 60 per cent of the density of Earth, and an equal amount of Earth material would appear to weigh almost twice as much as that of the Moon. This has led some scientists to believe that the Moon either does not have an iron core and/or that it is partially hollow.
> 
> A team at the University of Arizona said they believed that the Moon does have a core, but that it is tiny. Lon Hood, the team leader, said: _‘We knew that the Moon’s core was small, but we didn’t know it was this small … This really does add weight to the idea that the Moon’s origin is unique, unlike any other terrestrial body – Earth, Venus, Mars or Mercury.’_ Yeah, it’s artificial.
> ...


http://wariscrime.com/new/the-moon-is-a-spacecraft/

----------


## dannno

I like the theory that it was a molten ball, cooled and hardened on the outside and the inside burned itself out.. but I just heard about this.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> I like the theory that it was a molten ball, cooled and hardened on the outside and the inside burned itself out.. but I just heard about this.


Interesting idea. 

The science channel keep showing that off center Earth collision with a Mars sized object. And a coalescing molten ball cooling over time made from the collision fragments. Seems all very iffy to me, to have worked out so well, merely by pure chance.

Thanks!

----------


## Ronin Truth



----------


## Zippyjuan

> They also found iron particles that don’t rust, and again, this does not happen naturally.


That is because there is no oxygen to cause oxidation (rust). 

Also:  

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/n...on-core_2.html




> The moon rocks suggest that the lunar mantle is *very low in elements that bond easily with iron*, such as gold and platinum—like Earth's mantle, but with even lower levels of those elements.


From the article: http://news.nationalgeographic.com/n...moon-core.html




> *Moon Has Iron Core, Lunar-Rock Study Says*
> Brian Handwerk 
> for National Geographic News
> January 11, 2007
> 
> Deep down, the moon may be more like Earth than scientists ever thought.
> 
> A new moon-rock study suggests the satellite has an iron core. The findings add weight to the theory that the moon formed from debris thrown off when a Mars-size object collided with a young Earth.
> 
> ...


More at link.

----------


## newbitech

they make the same mistake calculating the mass of comets.  Its because their spectral analysis has some faulty premise.

----------


## Ronin Truth



----------


## angelatc

> That's what NASA said.   Look it up. Or just click the OP Google link.
> 
> One experiment often invalidates a thousand theories.


Your link:  http://www.nasa.gov/exploration/home...quakes_prt.htm




> The moon, however, is dry, cool and mostly rigid, like a chunk of stone or iron. So moonquakes set it vibrating like a tuning fork. Even if a moonquake isn't intense, "it just keeps going and going," Neal says. And for a lunar habitat, that persistence could be more significant than a moonquake's magnitude.


Nothing about it being hollow.

----------


## erowe1

> Wut?  Like..... are you serious?  You think the moon is hollow?


Did you totally skip right past the OP?

He proved it right there.

----------


## erowe1

> Your link:  http://www.nasa.gov/exploration/home...quakes_prt.htm
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing about it being hollow.


No. No. No.

You don't go to some specific article and read it. You do a google search and notice how certain words get mentioned at various places online.

----------


## Dr.3D

> No. No. No.
> 
> You don't go to some specific article and read it. You do a google search and notice how certain words get mentioned at various places online.


Yeah, sort of like what I suspect AI will do in the internet in just a little while and come up with all kinds of new ideas.

----------


## Original_Intent

> SPACESHIP? MOON?


So "That's not a moon, that's a space station!" really not that original. The sads.

----------


## Zippyjuan

"Rings Like A Bell"

----------


## Natural Citizen

> What's so complicated?


I wasn't saying that it was complicated or anything. Just that it does actually ring like a bell. The last few orbiters have been crash landed and when doing so, the vibration was measured during the process. It actually "rings" for a long time. It's just interesting to folks, I assume. I've seen all sorts of weird speculation as to why. Some of them are funny.

The moon is actually a really fascinating thing. And much of the neatest stuff never even gets disccussed or mentioned. Likely because people just don't know or aren't interested.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Speaking of which: http://www.lpi.usra.edu/lunar/missio...periments/pse/




> The Passive Seismic Experiment studied the propagation of seismic waves through the Moon and provided our most detailed look at the Moon's internal structure. The Apollo 11 seismometer returned data for just three weeks but provided a useful first look at lunar seismology. *More advanced seismometers were deployed at the Apollo 12, 14, 15, and 16 landing sites and transmitted data to Earth until September 1977. Each of these seismometers measured all three components of ground displacement (up-down, north-south, and east-west).*
> 
> If a seismic event is observed by three or more seismometers, the time and location of the event can be determined. Because seismic waves from distant events travel deeper into the Moon than waves from nearby events, by measuring events at various distances from the seismometer, one can determine how seismic velocities vary with depth in the Moon. In turn, this information can be used to study the Moon's internal structure. Most of the events observed by the seismometers were due either to moonquakes or to meteoroid impacts. *However, the third stages of several Saturn 5 rockets and the ascent stages of several lunar modules were deliberately crashed into the Moon after these spacecraft were no longer needed. These man-made crashes produced seismic events of known times and locations and helped to calibrate the network of seismometers.*
> 
> The Passive Seismic Experiment produced several important scientific results:
> 
> Knowledge of Lunar Interior Structure. *Like the Earth, the Moon has a crust, mantle, and core. The lunar crust is rich in the mineral plagioclase and has an average crustal thickness of 60-70 kilometers, which is about 3 times the average crustal thickness on Earth. The lunar mantle lies between the crust and the core and consists mostly of the minerals olivine and pyroxene. The core is probably composed mostly of iron and sulfur and extends from the center of the Moon out to a radius of no more than 450 kilometers; i.e., the core radius is less than 25% of the Moon's radius, which is quite small. In comparison, the Earth's core radius is 54% of the Earth's radius.* However, the size of the lunar core is not well constrained by existing seismic observations. Better constraints come from the laser ranging retroreflector and magnetometer experiments.

----------


## Zippyjuan

And about that ringing- more to do with dryness and solid rock than being hollow:  http://science.nasa.gov/science-news...ar_moonquakes/




> There are at least four different kinds of moonquakes: (1) deep moonquakes about 700 km below the surface, probably caused by tides; (2) vibrations from the impact of meteorites; (3) thermal quakes caused by the expansion of the frigid crust when first illuminated by the morning sun after two weeks of deep-freeze lunar night; and (4) shallow moonquakes only 20 or 30 kilometers below the surface.
> 
> The first three were generally mild and harmless. Shallow moonquakes on the other hand were doozies. Between 1972 and 1977, the Apollo seismic network saw twenty-eight of them; a few "registered up to 5.5 on the Richter scale," says Neal. A magnitude 5 quake on Earth is energetic enough to move heavy furniture and crack plaster.
> 
> Furthermore, *shallow moonquakes lasted a remarkably long time. Once they got going, all continued more than 10 minutes. "The moon was ringing like a bell," Neal says*.
> 
> *On Earth, vibrations from quakes usually die away in only half a minute. The reason has to do with chemical weathering, Neal explains: "Water weakens stone, expanding the structure of different minerals. When energy propagates across such a compressible structure, it acts like a foam sponge—it deadens the vibrations." Even the biggest earthquakes stop shaking in less than 2 minutes.
> 
> The moon, however, is dry, cool and mostly rigid, like a chunk of stone or iron. So moonquakes set it vibrating like a tuning fork. Even if a moonquake isn't intense, "it just keeps going and going," Neal says*. And for a lunar habitat, that persistence could be more significant than a moonquake's magnitude.

----------


## oyarde

North of San Antonio  I have heard rocks make noise , the Superstitions and in New Mexico.Probably other places , in Siberia , I have heard the tree bark explode and burst in winter....

----------


## pcosmar

> Inquiring minds want to know.


Well,, from wiki (for what it's worth)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hollow_Moon

and a nifty video



On the other hand,,

----------


## Spikender

Needs more moonbell.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> Did you totally skip right past the OP?
> 
> He proved it right there.


Well, at least you saw it.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> Your link: http://www.nasa.gov/exploration/home...quakes_prt.htm
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing about it being hollow.



That link is about quakes not hollow.   (Obviously, it just takes rocket science for some.)

----------


## Terry1

Okay--the moon is not hollow.  God put that there to give us a night light because He told us He'd never leave us in darkness.  Think of it as a great big lamp in the sky.

----------


## TheTexan

Maybe there are moon worms that eat the interior

----------


## Ronin Truth

> Okay--the moon is not hollow. God put that there to give us a night light because He told us He'd never leave us in darkness. Think of it as a great big lamp in the sky.


 Acting more like a mirror than like a lamp, since it only reflects sunlight, and doesn't produce any light of its own. 

Science theorizes hollow from the evidence, more research and investigation necessary to confirm or disprove.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> Maybe there are moon worms that eat the interior


 And poop time travel spice, right?

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Acting more like a mirror than like a lamp, since it only reflects sunlight, and doesn't produce any light of its own.


Well. Hm. There is that _one_ bulb that flickers once in a while...






That last one was taken with a 10'' telescope scope near London on December 17th, 2005. Its a good shot...

----------


## Ronin Truth

> Well. Hm. There is that _one_ bulb that flickers once in a while...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That last one was taken with a 10'' telescope scope near London on December 17th, 2005. Its a good shot...


Well that could be another thread.  Go ahead and fire it up.

----------


## Scrapmo

Dr. Who already covered this. The moon is an egg for a Space Dragon.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> Mod note: The original title of: "If the Moon is hollow and rings like a bell, how did nature create that?" was changed as it implies a truth that is not proven.


*Please leave my thread titles the HELL alone.  Especially when you don't know what the HELL you are talking about.  Which is almost all of the time.*

----------


## Dr.3D

> Mod note: The original title of: "If the Moon is hollow and rings like a bell, how did nature create that?" was changed as it implies a truth that is not proven.


The title implies nothing.  It asks a question.   

The title of this thread did not state that the moon is hollow, it states "If the Moon is hollow", in other words, if that is true then how did nature create it?

----------


## Ronin Truth

> The title implies nothing. It asks a question. 
> 
> The title of this thread did not state that the moon is hollow, it states "If the Moon is hollow", in other words, if that is true then how did nature create it?


Thank you. I appreciate it.

----------


## brandon

> Mod note: The original title of: "If the Moon is hollow and rings like a bell, how did nature create that?" was changed as it implies a truth that is not proven.


..... ??? Mods need to get a real job or something.

----------


## Dr.3D

> ..... ??? Mods need to get a real job or something.


Or at least take a course in logic.

----------


## brandon

that too

----------


## Natural Citizen

Astronomers and scientists are taking a new look at how the Earth’s moon was formed. A new study suggests that the Earth’s satellite formed after a significant planetary collision with a Mars-like protoplanet, when the Earth was in its infancy.

----------


## Dr.3D

But this thread isn't asking how the moon came into existence.  
If the moon isn't hollow, then the rest of the thread becomes moot.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> But this thread isn't asking how the moon came into existence. 
> If the moon isn't hollow, then the rest of the thread becomes moot.


Well there is still rings like a bell, to be resolved.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> But this thread isn't asking how the moon came into existence.


I don't know, man. The thread title specifically says "How did the moon come into existence?" Whatsamatter wit you, Doc?

----------


## Ronin Truth

> I don't know, man. The thread title specifically says "How did the moon come into existence?" Whatsamatter wit you, Doc?


I'm fine. It's the mods who seem to have the problems.  Ask them.  I bear no responsibilility for them butchering the thread.

----------


## Natural Citizen

Okay, you guys lost me. I'm out.

----------


## Dr.3D

> Well there is still rings like a bell, to be resolved.


Yes, but rings like a bell *and* hollow were tied together in the qualification linking it to the question about how nature created it.  Without both of those being true, the question becomes moot at that point.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> Yes, but rings like a bell *and* hollow were tied together in the qualification linking it to the question about how nature created it. Without both of those being true, the question becomes moot at that point.


Would you settle for half moot?  (Though I still may just be able to reestablish hollow.)

----------


## Natural Citizen

Phobos is hollow. Around 1/3 hollow.

----------

